# Proverbe / Refrán, frases, verbos, etc relacionados con la accion de morir



## joie25

Hola, hago un estudio contrastivo entre el francés y el español, necesito me ayuden con frases, proverbios, verbos, expresiones y todo lo que se refiera a la accion de morir en idioma francés. También agradeceria alguna frase en español sobre el mismo tema.
gracias


----------



## FranParis

- Partir, c'est mourir un peu. 

- Mourir, c'est partir beaucoup.

- Je meurs, donc je m'ennuie.


----------



## joie25

gracias Franparis por ayudarme, si se te ocurre cualquier otra cosa me lo haces saber. Cualquier verbo o frase segun el contexto me puede servir


----------



## totor

Aquí tienes algunas locuciones con la palabra *mort*, Joie:

(qué raro, decir mort / joie)

* À la mort. À l’article de la mort. À la vie et à la mort. Après la mort le médecin. Avoir la mort dans l’âme. Ce n’est pas {la mer à boire / la mort d’un homme / le bout du monde / le diable / le Pérou}. C’est pas la mort. Dieu ne veut pas la mort du pêcheur. Être à deux doigts de la mort. Être à la mort. Être mort de la mort Roland. Être pâle comme {un linge / la mort}. Être plus pâle que la mort. Il faut laisser les morts ensevelir les morts. Je me veux mal de mort. Jusqu’à ce que mort s’ensuive. La mort n’attend pas. Les morts ne mordent plus. Mettre à mort. Mise à mort. Mort ou vif. Mourir de (sa) belle mort. Penser à la mort de Louis XVI. Plus mort que vif. Rester lettre morte. S’ennuyer à {mort / mourir}. Se vouloir mal de mort. Souffrir mort et passion. Sur son lit de mort. Telle vie, telle mort.*

Y bienvenida al foro.


----------



## uminuscula

Hola, 
Por si no lo conoces te recomiendo que consultes el _Trésor de la langue française informatisé_, está en línea y para mí es el mejor diccionario del mundo!! Ahí tienes un montón de expresiones, frases hechas, citas etc
Saludos y suerte


----------



## DearPrudence

No pienso que te ayude pero ...

*"mourir d'envie de faire quelque chose"*
*"s'ennuyer comme un rat mort"*
*"c'est à mourir de rire" - "être mort de rire"*

¿Quieres sinonimos del verbo "morir" también?


----------



## totor

Y aquí hay otros con *mourir*, además de algunos anteriores que también incluyen esa palabra:

* À mourir. Je veux mourir si… Que je meure si…*


----------



## FranParis

- Mourir de sa belle mort.

- Mourir d'amour.


----------



## FranParis

Changeons de registre:

- Passer l'arme à gauche.

- Casser sa pipe.

- Avaler son extrait de naissance

- Passer de vie à trépas.


----------



## joie25

Mil gracias Totor, de verdad que est'as bien empapado en el tema. Mira, quizas es mi culpa por no expresarme bien, o formular mal mi pregunta pero en realidad lo que mas necesito es algo que quiera decir expresam,ente "morir" , me sirven frases o verbos, y hasta alg'un proverbio. Te pongo un ejemplo para que me entiendas: casser sa pipe (algo vulgar pero significa morir o en este caso "estirar la pata")
ojal'a que me puedas ayudar


----------



## josepbadalona

¿ te apetece un poco de argot (tipo diñarla)?
- passer l'arme à gauche
- casser sa pipe
- manger les pissenlits par la racine
- donner à manger aux asticots (especie de gusano)
- se retrouver entre quatre planches
- ça sent le sapin (huele a la madera con la cual se hacían los ataúdes)

hay muchas más, si las encuentro, volveré
dime si te interesan


----------



## joie25

Eso mismo es lo que necesito FranParis, diste en el blanco!!!! o "t'as fait mouche!" como mas te guste. Si encuentras algo m'as me lo haces saber, no importa el registro, solo el significado


----------



## FranParis

- Manger les pissenlits par la racine.

- Se faire envoyer ad patres.

- Aller rejoindre ses ancêtres.


----------



## joie25

si claro que me interesa el argot Josepbadalona, asi que si tienes mas me las mandas.
gracias!!


----------



## totor

Y aquí tienes algunos en español:

*Hasta más allá de la muerte; Llevarse un susto de muerte; Estar en peligro de muerte; No es  la muerte de nadie; La muerte está siempre al acecho; Morir de muerte natural; Morir {con las botas puestas / al pie del cañón}; Morir de {viejo / muerte natural}; Morir en la miseria; Cada muerte de obispo; Morirse  de miedo; Morirse de hambre; Morirse de calor; Morirse de sed; Estar más que muerto; Si se levanta de la tumba se vuelve a morir; Matarse trabajando; Morir al pie del cañón; Morir solo como un perro; Morir de muerte natural; Morir {con las botas puestas / al pie del cañón}; Morir en la miseria; Más callado que un muerto; Nadie se muere hasta que Dios quiere; Hasta morir, todo es vida; Partir es morir un poco; Morir en el acto; Que me caiga muerto ahora mismo; Cargar con el  muerto; Tener cara de {muerto / entierro}; Burlarse el muerto del degollado; Espantóse la muerta de la degollada, cuando la vio tan desgreñada; No tener dónde caerse muerto; Estar más pálido que un muerto; No tener ni dónde caerse muerto; Que los muertos entierren a sus propios muertos; Echarle a alguien el muerto; Muerto el perro, se acabó la rabia; Gallina muerta no cacarea; Más callado que un muerto; Andar muerto de hambre; Más muerto que vivo; Tocar a muerto; Caer como un peso muerto; Muerto en combate; Matar la gallina de los huevos de oro; Matar el tiempo; Muerto el perro, se acabó la rabia.*

Como estaba ocupado juntándote todo esto no vi tu post, Joie, pero bueno, entre todas las que te di vas a encontrar lo que buscas.


----------



## josepbadalona

*MOURIR DANS LA LANGUE POPULAIRE* 
Depuis le XV siècle, la mort est traduite de façon imagée dans le langage populaire​*L'idée du départ (voyage)* 
tirer ou trousser ses chausses 
prendre congé de la compagnie 
s'en aller au grand galop 
****
Texto reducido a 4 líneas por copyright.
Regla 16
Martine (Mod...)
encontrado escribiendo una de las expresiones entre comillas en google ...


----------



## joie25

Oye y qué tal si me ayudan a encontrar algo pero de un registro un poco m'as elevado?? algo as'i como "décéder"


----------



## FranParis

Bon, Josep m'a estourbi avec sa liste.

Il ne me reste plus qu'à claboter, d'ailleurs je suis presque clamsé.


----------



## DearPrudence

Je dirais : "*trépasser*"
Et l'atilf en donne d'autres :
Synon. _décéder, disparaître, expirer, s'éteindre, passer_1


----------



## FranParis

D'accord. Monsieur de la Tronche en Biais est parti pour la grande éternité. Ce que j'oie est triste.

- On a mis le feu dans la bière.


----------



## Cintia&Martine

Buenas noches, bonne nuit,

Voici le dictionnaire de synonymes que nous utilisons beaucoup dans ce forum. Je pense que vous trouverez votre bohneur.

Au revoir, hasta luego


----------



## joie25

C'est vrai FranParis, la liste de Josep est formidable mais sois pas triste car t'as été le premier à me répondre...


----------



## totor

joie25 said:


> lo que mas necesito es algo que quiera decir expresam,ente "morir"



Esto es lo que necesitas, Joie: Todos los que vienen a continuación, aunque no contengan ni la palabra *mort* ni la palabra *mourir*, significan precisamente todos eso: *casser sa pipe*. Espero que ahora te sirvan.

Algunos tienen distintas variantes, como: *{Décoller / Dévisser} son billard.* Eso significa que puedes decir tanto *Décoller son billard* como *Dévisser son billard*.

*Aller ad patres. Aller au royaume des taupes. {Aller / Passer} dans l’autre monde. Avaler le goujon. Avaler sa chique. Avaler son {acte / bulletin} de naissance. Avoir avalé sa gaffe. Avoir son compte. Boucler sa malle. Casser sa canne. Casser sa pipe. {Décoller / Dévisser} son billard. Descendre chez Pluton. Faire couic. Faire {la cabriole / la cane / le grand saut / le grand voyage}. Fermer son parapluie. Filer son câble par le bout. Filer son nœud. Lâcher la rampe. Laisser ses guêtres qq part. Passer comme une chandelle. Passer de vie à trépas. Passer l’arme à gauche. Payer {sa dette / son tribut} à la nature. Perdre le jour. Plier bagage. Poser sa chique. Prendre congé de la compagnie. Remercier son {boucher / boulanger}. Rendre le cimetière bossu. Rentrer ses pouces. Tourner de l’œil. {Trousser / Tirer} ses chausses. Y laisser le moule du pourpoint. Y laisser ses {grègues / houseaux}.*

Debo aclarar que la fuente de todo esto es un diccionario de locuciones en el que estoy trabajando desde hace mucho tiempo, y que posiblemente se publique el año que viene. O lo que es lo mismo, que la fuente soy yo.


----------



## josepbadalona

Monsieur de la Tronche en Biais est parti pour la grande éternité. Ce que j'oie est triste.

oui, mais, 
ce que nous oyons, joie l'oira-t'il le soir au fond des bois (dont on fait les cercueils) ?


----------



## FranParis

Josep, si joie ne l'oie pas, du moins j'ouis.


----------



## josepbadalona

y'a pas de quoi (comme on connaît ses classiques, on les honore)
bonne nuit !


----------



## Cintia&Martine

Re...

Las expresiones dadas por Josepbadalona se encuentran en esta página.
expresiones.

Au revoir, hasta luego


----------



## Aire_Azul

Rendre son dernier souffle
Rendre l'âme ( ... à Dieu)
Rejoindre sa dernière demeure ( eso alude màs al entierro)
Quitter les siens ( también se dice "notre cher... nous a quittés" )
Hasta otra.​_Josiane_​


----------



## Keta

En español:

-Irse a criar malvas
-Irse al otro barrio
-Pasar a mejor vida
-Palmarla, diñarla, cascarla, espicharla (no se utilizan demasiado, salvo quizás la primera)
-Registro elevado: fallecer, fenecer, perecer, expirar

Si se me ocurre alguna más te cuento. Espero que sirva.

Besos!


----------



## Keta

Se me olvidaba, por supuesto: "estirar la pata"


----------



## FranParis

Je me sens renaître, avec ces expressions en espagnol:

- Pelar gajo

- Pasar el páramo

- Tirar la toalla

- Llevarse la pellada

- Irse para las chacaritas

- Patear el balde

- Pelar lo ajo


----------



## joie25

Hola, soy yo otra vez. Tengo dudas en los equivalentes en espanol de algunas frases en francés, ejemplo: Manger les pissenlits par la racine, dévisser son billard, Avaler le goujon, Avaler sa chique, Avoir avalé sa gaffe, Avoir son compte, Boucler sa malle, y otras. Todas en el contexto de morir. Ojalá y me puedan ayudar


----------

